# John Petrucci's Rig and Guitars BIG THREAD



## Xiphos68 (Dec 11, 2009)

*AMPS/EFFECTS/TOURING GEAR*
2009-2010 BC&SL MK 5 rig and guitars.

*Guitars*
1 Musicman JP BFR Rubyburst Baritone
1 Musicman JP BFR Walnutburst Baritone
1 Musicman JP Stealth 7 String
1 Musicman JP BFR Blackburst 7 String
1 Musicman JP BFR Tobaccoburst
1 Musicman JP BFR Dargie Delight II
1 Musicman JP BFR Silverburst
1 Musicman JP BFR Cherryburst
2 Musicman JP BFR Blackburst
1 Musicman JP BFR Rubyburst
1 Musicman JP Blue Sparkle Doubleneck



*Amps and Effects*
3x Mesa Boogie Mark V amps
1x Voodoo Labs GCX Switcher (for amp input and channel select)
1x Korg DTR 2000 Rack Tuner
1x Dunlop DSR-2SR Rack Wah system with 2 Controllers
1x Mesa Boogie High Gain Amp Switcher
1x TC Electronics C400XL Compressor/ Gate
1x Keeley Modded Tube Screamer
1x MXR EVH Flanger
1x MXR EVH Phaser
1x Digital Music Corp. System Mix Line Mixer
1x TC Electronics 1210 Spatial Expander/ Stereo Chorus/ Flanger
3x TC Electronics M3000 Reverb/ Delay
1x Eventide H7600 HArmonizer
1x Custom Patch Bay for Pedalboard connections
1x Furman AR Pro Power Conditioner

Not Seen:
3x Axess Electronics GRX4 Audio Switchers for Pedal and Effects switching
1x Axess Electronics CRX4 Control Function Switcher
1x Furman Aura Pedal for Acoustic
1x Radial DI Box for Acoustic to PA system

*Pedalboard*
1 Axess Electronics FX-1 Midi Foot Controller w/ expander
1 Dunlop DCR-IFC Wah Controller
1 Ernieball 25k Stereo Volume Pedal
1 Boss TU-2 Tuner

*Cabinets*
8 Mesa Boogie Traditional Rectifier 4X12 Cabinets with Celestion Vintage 30 speakers and custom grills

Hope you all enjoy! I didn't put all of his sixes on here. Because some looked the same. Probably back ups.



















Guitars

7's
That is so wicked!










6's
My favorite!















I like this one. 





Black Clouds with one Beautiful Silver Lining.

























Double Necks








Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2009)

The silverburst and that doubleneck are beautiful


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 11, 2009)

You are officially my hero!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 11, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> You are officially my hero!


Haha your crazy!



vampiregenocide said:


> The silverburst and that doubleneck are beautiful


They really are but I always thought the silverburst that EBMM made was a quilt?


----------



## Origins (Dec 11, 2009)

Why would you copy an paste what you can find on John Petrucci´s official website? I don´t really see the point


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2009)

I still think my fav rig of his (as far as both scale and tone goes) was his GIANT Road King set-up from a few years back.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 11, 2009)

That man has more $$$ in equipment than many small nations have in their economy.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 11, 2009)

Origins said:


> Why would you copy an paste what you can find on John Petrucci´s official website? I don´t really see the point


Had nothing else to do. Plus I wanted to make a big thread for people to enjoy! 

So Merry CHRISTmas!


----------



## liamh (Dec 11, 2009)

Origins said:


> Why would you copy an paste what you can find on John Petrucci´s official website? I don´t really see the point


 Hey there, would you like to star in my latest production: Lord Of The Whinge?

On-Topic: Feckin' sweet gear, especially that stealth black jp7


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 11, 2009)

Origins said:


> Why would you copy an paste what you can find on John Petrucci´s official website? I don´t really see the point



For the REP!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 11, 2009)

Origins said:


> Why would you copy an paste what you can find on John Petrucci´s official website? I don´t really see the point



Cause we can't discuss in depth on Beartrucci's website.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 11, 2009)

awesome! i want it all


----------



## drmosh (Dec 11, 2009)

Origins said:


> Why would you copy an paste what you can find on John Petrucci´s official website? I don´t really see the point



why? don't you think people on a guitar website would like to discuss guitars? how dare they talk about awesome guitars??


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 11, 2009)

I want to buy that Stealth 7. RIGHT NAO!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 11, 2009)

three mark Vs???

I'm trembling ant the tediousness of that rig. 

still badass though.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 11, 2009)

petruccibearpig has a nice rig.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 11, 2009)

Jesus christ I need money now!


----------



## QuambaFu (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope you didn't touch any of that stuff. I heard he goes into killzone mode and starts playing 4 million notes per second.

I played a mark V a few weeks ago, holy shit it sounds nice. $2000 nice!!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 11, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I want to buy that Stealth 7. RIGHT NAO!


----------



## xoi (Dec 11, 2009)

i dunno, doublenecks just dont do it for me...plus the color on that one's just a tad


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2009)

xoi said:


> i dunno, doublenecks just dont do it for me...plus the color on that one's just a tad



I think the 12-string headstock and "middle" cutaway are VERY poorly executed. That being said, they probably function awfully well in person.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 11, 2009)

That's the EXACT post-eq curve I use on my DC-5


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 11, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> That's the EXACT post-eq curve I use on my DC-5


Cool dude.


----------



## Nats (Dec 11, 2009)

so many hot guitars



xtrustisyoursx said:


> That's the EXACT post-eq curve I use on my DC-5



same with me on my 50 cal+


----------



## Origins (Dec 12, 2009)

drmosh said:


> why? don't you think people on a guitar website would like to discuss guitars? how dare they talk about awesome guitars??



Oh yeah so next time I want to speak about something, let´s say a band for example, I´ll just past here all the info you can find on their website? 
That´s kinda clever...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice. He has to much stuff he should give some of it to me. Spread the love JP! Spread the love around!


----------



## Fred (Dec 12, 2009)

Origins said:


> Oh yeah so next time I want to speak about something, let´s say a band for example, I´ll just past here all the info you can find on their website?
> That´s kinda clever...



I don't like or listen to Dream Theater -> I would never go on their website.

I do, however, love looking at pictures of gear -> I'm a massive fan of this kind of post.

It's not hard to fathom man, there's absolutely no need to be a dick.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 12, 2009)

Origins said:


> Oh yeah so next time I want to speak about something, let´s say a band for example, I´ll just past here all the info you can find on their website?
> That´s kinda clever...



what the hell are you talking about? I would have never seen these picture if he hadn't posted them here, and I dare say the same goes for a fair few other people.
Are you saying we can't post something on this site if it's not truly unique and has never been posted before?


----------



## Origins (Dec 12, 2009)

drmosh said:


> what the hell are you talking about? I would have never seen these picture if he hadn't posted them here, and I dare say the same goes for a fair few other people.
> Are you saying we can't post something on this site if it's not truly unique and has never been posted before?



John Petrucci´s equipment is on his website since quite some time already,
and I don´t see the point in pasting all the info you can find on an other website, while a simple link would do it. 

I´m not being a dick, I´m being logical and some people here seem to need some of that too.


----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 12, 2009)

Origins said:


> John Petrucci´s equipment is on his website since quite some time already,
> and I don´t see the point in pasting all the info you can find on an other website, while a simple link would do it.
> 
> I´m not being a dick, I´m being logical and some people here seem to need some of that too.



but one still needs to start a new thead for posting urls on this specifik topic, so he might as well post the whole thing. and it did not come out logical but kinda cynical, no offence...


----------



## drmosh (Dec 12, 2009)

Origins said:


> John Petrucci´s equipment is on his website since quite some time already,
> and I don´t see the point in pasting all the info you can find on an other website, while a simple link would do it.
> 
> I´m not being a dick, I´m being logical and some people here seem to need some of that too.



I don't get the logic in making a new post with just a link


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anybody know anything about that sunburst one? Is that one of his new ones?


----------



## aphelion (Dec 12, 2009)

cause if you posted the url to his website, someone else here would post:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 12, 2009)

aphelion said:


> cause if you posted the url to his website, someone else here would post:


----------



## Konfusius (Dec 12, 2009)

What brand and model is his beard? I want to get that thing to look as bearish as he does.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> What brand and model is his beard? I want to get that thing to look as bearish as he does.



Same with his biceps


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2009)

Bloody hell, that's one hell of a set-up....that pedalboard! \m/


----------



## drmosh (Dec 12, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Bloody hell, that's one hell of a set-up....that pedalboard! \m/



love the pedalboard, I want one of them for my axe-fx. I see an upcoming purchase


----------



## datalore (Dec 12, 2009)

John Petrucci - Wikiality, the Truthiness Encyclopedia


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 12, 2009)

Origins said:


> Why would you copy an paste what you can find on John Petrucci´s official website? I don´t really see the point



Because I'm sure most people, myself included, have never been to his website. But I always enjoy seeing his gear. His racks and switching systems are always killer. Also, as someone already pointed out, we can discuss his gear in this thread but not on his website.

I don't really see the point of your post, oh wait:


----------

